# Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite



## Ulumulu (22. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Liebes Forum

Nach langer Enthaltsamkeit melde ich mich mal wieder zurück. 
Ich war in letzter Zeit nur ein stiller Mitleser 
Hatte auch viel um die Ohren die letzten Tage, unter anderem auch die genannte Fotowebseite.

Zusammen mit zwei Freunden die auch das Hobby zum Fotografieren entdeckt haben, kamen wir auf die Idee eine Webseite zu machen um dort die Bilder zu veröffentlichen.
Da ich der einzigste bin der sich ein bissel mit html und so auskennt, musste ich den Großteil machen.

Wer mag kann gerne mal vorbeischauen.
Hier der Link   >>>klick<<<
Ich denke, das Jahr 2009 wird wieder ein großartiges Jahr zur Wildlife Fotografie.
Mal schauen. 

Mein Projekt zur Vergrößerung meines Teiches musste ich leider auf 2011 verlegen:? , da ich im Moment für eine neue Kamera spare.
Da kommen mir aber bestimmt noch ein paar Ideen zu wie ich es Gestalte.


----------



## axel (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Daniel !

Super Idee zusammen mit Freunden ne gemeinsame Homepage zu machen . 
Sieht ja schon Klasse aus  
Sag mal wie bekommst Du das Copy Zeichen in Deine Fotos ?
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr mit dem fotografieren so richtig loslege , hät ich das auch bei meinen Fotos die ich ins Netz hochladen 


Lg
axel


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Axel

Danke 
Das © Zeichen lässt sich nicht überall eintippen, allerdings kann man es reinkopieren. 
Also z.b. von einer Webseite markieren, rechtsklick kopieren und dann in den Text einfügen.
Normal erstellt man es mit "STRG, ALT und C" wird aber nicht überall angenommen.
In die Bilder eingefügt hab ich es mit dem Programm ACDSee, damit kann man Stapelverarbeitungen machen das einiges an Zeit erspart.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hi Daniel,

schöne Homepage, super Bilder    Respekt !!

Habe eben mal ein bißchen Deine Foddos angesehen. Macht echt Spass. Gute Ideen habt Ihr ja. Natürlich noch ein dummer Spruch... weiter so !

Mit ACDSee arbeite ich auch gerne. Ist einfach und schnell mit zu arbeiten und nicht so aufgebläht wie andere.


----------



## Dodi (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Daniel!

Grad 'reingeschaut: 
Gaaanz tolle Bilder auf der HP! 

Respekt, was Du als 20-jähriger so auf die Beine stellst, auch die HDR-Fotos - echt klasse!


----------



## Joachim (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Daniel,

ja, hast da ne schicke Seite mit deinen Freunden erstellt  Jedoch hätt ich noch ein paar Anmerkungen dazu, wenn ich darf?!  

- Das Design sähe besser aus, wenn es etwas besser zentriert wäre - das Banner zB. ist bei höheren Auflösungen als 1024 ein wenig "links angenagelt".

- Die Menüstruktur könntet ihr relativ leicht übersichtlicher gestalten - einfach das Hauptmenü (links) mit aufklappenden Unterpunkten ausstatten und fertig ist.

- Das schwarze Design find ich für Fotoseiten immer gut - hebt den Kontrast. Das sollte in der Galerie aber auch so sein.

- In der Galerie sollten mehr Infos zu den Bildern zu finden sein - Bildname, Exif und eventuell mit welcher Hardware aufgenommen.

- Ein Gästebuch oder die Möglichkeit Bilder zu kommentieren wäre auch noch ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo

Danke, freut mich, das es euch gefällt

@Joachim

Ja, das sind die nächsten Herrausvorderungen  
So ungefähr stelle ich mir das auch vor, die Sache ist nur, wie setzt man das um? 
Ich habe es eben geschafft nach 3 Stunden ein Gästebuch in php zu erstellen
ist gar nicht so einfach wenn man 0 Ahnung davon hat. 
Das wird demnächst noch mit eingebaut will da noch ein bissel Testen.
Das mit der Galerie ist auch das nächste wo ich mich aber erst noch mit beschäftigen muss. 
Im Moment ist das eher eine Notlösung so wie es jetzt ist.
Ich würde schon gerne eine Galerie haben die schön nach Datum sortiert ist und auch mit den ganzen Daten und Kommentarfunktion, aber es sollte auch was sein, das zur Seite passt und nicht von irgendwelchen Fremdanbietern oder so ist.
Also nach Möglichkeit selber erstellen und in die Seite Einbauen.
Vielleicht kennst du ja was, das du mir da empfehlen könntest? 
Wäre nett


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

_*@ Daniel:*_
wirklich eine sehr ansprechende Seite mit tollen Fotos     ... wir haben uns eben mal durchgeklickt. Klasse gemacht, die Page   ... das hätten wir natürlich auch gerne in Euer Gästebuch geschrieben, aber es ist wohl noch nicht online, gelle. 
Hat Spass gemacht sich bei Dir (Euch) umzuschauen und das machen wir bestimmt bald wieder mal.

_*@ Axel*_
das Copyrightzeichen bekommst Du auch ganz einfach mit einem Programm in Deine Bilder, dass "Bildschutz.com" heisst. Es ist aus dem Net kostenlos herunter zu laden. Wir arbeiten damit schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Claudia & Ludwig

Danke, es freut mich, das ihr euch auch auf der Seite umgeschaut habt 

Ich denke, das ich in den nächsten 2 oder 3 Tagen nochmal ein kleines Update machen werde, mit Gästebuch


----------



## Joachim (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

@Daniel
Also ich würde das Rad nicht neu erfinden und mal so schaun, was es an kostenloser Software so gibt...

zB. nutze ich selbst Joomla für unseren Oldtimerverein - das ist leicht anzupassen, bietet alle Funktionen die man so brauch (über Module) und kostet nix. Guck mal hier: www.eaf-online.de
Da ist auch ne Galerie dabei, die auch Highslide nutzt, ne Abspielfunktion, Bewertungen und Komentare.
Ein Gästebuch ist auch dabei ... 

Ansonsten fällt mir spontan die 4images Galerie ein, die gibts auch kostenlos, bietet viele Funktionen, ist erweiterbar und im Design ebenso anpassbar wie mans gern hätte.

Was die Zentrierung der Seite angeht - vielleicht ein Menü am oberen Bildrand unterhalb des Banners und schon kann mans leicht in die Mitte rücken, so das es auch bei höheren Auflösungen gut ausschaut und nicht an den Linken Bildschirmrand gefesselt ist. 

Noch n Tip: Der Hinweis auf eventuelle Fehler mit IE auf der Startseite ist sicher nett gemeint, schreckt aber eher ab - besser ists den Fehler nicht erst entstehen zu lassen, ihn also zu beseitigen.


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Joachim

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Tipps.
Mit der Galerie muss ich mich mal richtig und in Ruhe einarbeiten.
Mal schauen ob ich es so hinbekomme wie ich es gern hätte 

Habe vorhin nochmal ein größeres Update der Seite gemacht, jetzt ist auch ein Gästebuch vorhanden 

Die Fehlermeldung kommt komischerweise bei mir nur wenn ich die Seite Lokal auf dem Pc habe.
Wenn sie online ist kommt die nicht mehr, hab deshalb den Hinweis auch rausgenommen. 
Hast recht, nachher schreckt das ab, und das will man ja auch nicht 
Zentriert ist jetzt auch alles.


----------



## Frank (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Daniel,

tolle Seite habt ihr da gemacht. Endlich konnte ich auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos von dir sehen - sehr gut.
Du weißt ja, vor allem die HDR Fotos haben es mir angetan, ist schon fast zu einer Sucht geworden ... 

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Fotos. Schade, das du so weit weg wohnst, sonst würde ich gerne mal mitkommen.


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Daniel hat jetzt eine Fotowebseite*

Hallo Frank

Danke, hab deinen Gästebucheintrag schon gesehen 
Ja HDR ist schon was tolles, werd ich auf jeden fall weiterhin am Ball bleiben 
Deine Fotos sind echt immer ein hingucker, hoffe das ich das auch mal so gut hinbekomme


----------

